# Another Liberty Walk Nissan GT-R with Wide Body



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like Liberty Walk kits become more and more popular. Here's another custom R35 with their body kit, looks even more aggressive with tack inspired wings and splitters.

This company gained popularity with their radical widebody kits for the most high end sport cars Lamborghini, Ferrari, BMW M. Looks like the G35 kits is their new bestseller now.

See more pictures in our Featured section on my.carid.com car enthusiast social network:

Liberty Walk Nissan GT-R Wide Body by Marcel Lech on myCARiD


----------

